# When There Were Lions I



## Jae Namkyoung (Sep 6, 2010)

[Rerfer to my DIY Fluff in 40K Fluff. This is certainly my first time at writing 40K - Read and Review please!]

Ixion Raquiel rose from his seat and walked steadily toward the hall. His boots went down hard, each one sounded of burden. The eyes of the Mechanics fell on him as he walked by them, his cape falling behind him and the mark of the Krugeri on his face. Psion Ishmael Forrix approached him, Ishmael had been close with Ixion they were Pride Brothers. Their lives had been intertwined since their days as Nomads. 

"Hail brother, you look burden." Ishmael said with concern his hands on Ixion's shoulders, "you act as if we've lost a hundred men this day."

Ixion's eyes fell to Ishmael, and his voice carried with sorrow, "the loss of a hundred men does not compare, brother." Ixion stood shoulder to shoulder with Ishmael, "one of the Krugeri has fallen ill."

"I have heard, Krugeri Namaan. He is a strong man, he will be well, do not fret." Ishmael stated softly, "one of your own Shamans are with him now, Capria."

Capria Kruznik, she had been two years behind both Ixion and Ishmael and held them both in high regards. Ixion sighed heavily and worked up a weary smile if only to have Ishmael feel secure. "Perhaps you are right, brother-" A pause in his speech as he looked away from Ishmael and down the hall and the emptiness before him. "I must go, it seems I am being called to meet with the Battalion Commanders."

"Great Lioness watch over you, hail brother." Ishmael said to him with some ease and reassurance. He proceeded away from Ixion, his footsteps faded as Ixion looked on he took a deep breath and exhaled walking toward the main chamber. 

"Raw. Attention. Brigadier on deck." Called one of the enlisted militants from the local territorial army. 

Ixion smiled softly and nodded toward the young man, "at ease, whereabouts are Antenor and Rankar?"

"They both are in chapel, sir." He replied to Ixion.

The Brigadier patted the man's shoulder and walked forward toward the steps. He knew this place well, Santa Leona a saint in the name of the Great Lioness and her Beloved Creator. Santa Leona rested within the walls of Smilodon Hall, the Fortress-Monestary where the White Lions head quartered.

Both Antenor and Rankar sat at the front, before them Father Jathem. 

Father Jathem looked to the two men and had them rise, "priase the Great Lioness and glory to the Creator. I bless thee and pray they give you the strength you shall need to march forward into battle."

Upon these words, Ixion walked forward. "Excuse me, Father- I needed to speak with Antenor and Rankar."

"Quite alright my son, we were just finished."

Rankar and Antenor turned, Ixion smiled a moment both Rankar and Antenor had been exiled at one point before making a return as Space Marines. "Hail brother." Both greeted Ixion.

"Hail brothers, let us go to the Map Chamber, perhaps we can then discuss what lay before us?" Ixion suggested his hands gesturing toward the door.

"Right you are," Rankar replied as Antenor bidded Father Jathem farewell.

Antenor then walked beside Ixion flanking the left side as Rankar flanked the right. "Its true then, Krugeri Namaan is ill."

"Indeed, Namaan has fallen ill, Shaman Capria tends to him." Ixion reported to Antenor while Rankar kept his peace about him. It is rare a Krugeri falls ill, and rarely do they stay ill as long as Namaan had been. If Namaan should fall to his ailment it would be Ixion to take his place as he already bares the mark, chosen long ago when he became a Resident of the Pride Lands.

The halls were made of the granite that came from the Mouth of Panthera. Protraits immortalizing some of the greatest. The Map Chamber lay guarded by young Space Marines still in their Advanced Training. Antenor and Rankar shut the door behind them as Ixion walked toward the round table that bore the holographic projectors of their sector.

Antenor and Rankar both turned to see Ixion focusing in on a particular grid. "Battle Barge Bloodmane spotted a few Kir'la and Kass'L ships."

"Explains the Fleet Captain's request for a few squads." Antenor noted as he looked at the grid, "has the Bloodmane sent out for stalking alerts?"

"Indeed, but that isn't what has the three of us in here talking." Ixion explained as he moved over to another grid, "it's the Gal'Leath." The image of the massive vessel accompanied by several smaller vessels caught the attention of the two Battalion Commanders.

Rankar looked intently and then spoke, "gonna need more than just a few squads."

"I've already called in for assistance from another chapter." Ixion stated, and while he didn't doubt his troops could more than handle the Tau, it was the sake of system that worried him.

"Any answers?" Antenor asked his eyes fell to his Brigadier.

"Aye, the Black Eagles but they are delayed for the moment, their assisting another chapter elsewhere but are committing three companies to our cause." Ixion looked at Rankar and then added, "you are uneasy brother."

"I am- Did you not notice the mark of Chaos here?" Rankar's hand pointed toward the Chaos Strike Crusiers.

Ixion's expression flooded from him, his pulse quickened, "bloody."

"We've got Battle Barges Lionel and Barbary in appromixate area, signal to stalk mode, sir?" Antenor requested, he the softer of the two Battalion Commanders. Ixion regathered his composure and in his mind the tactica was forming. 

The Brigadier acknowledged him and informed Antenor to alert the Commodore. The three men discussed further their plans of actions, and formations with only a thousand men at full chapter strength they could not fight a two front war not on their own. Ixion left Santa Leona and preceeded down the main road toward the gates. 

"If its War, that they seek it then War is what they shall get." Ixion said unto himself as he parted the gates of Smilodon Hall. He looked out over the Pride Lands and a smile of blood crept along his face. 

[TBC in When There Were Lions II]


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Good story bud! Can't wait to see the next part! The only spots I noticed were minor. Simple bits like punctuation/grammar. Overall, it was still a good read. I'd recommend going over it with a spell/grammar check as well as reading over it a few times to make sure it sounds/flows properly (and catch any bits the check may have missed). Keep up the good work! I look forward to more!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Impressive, rep mate... 

Cheers!....


----------



## Jae Namkyoung (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you, Shogun and Waltz!

Here's to the next installment:

* When There Were Lions II*

Hut of the Krugeri. Very few knew what went on in there, and even fewer knew of its grandeur. Ixion was one of those few, he marched in his boots creating a path in the dirt toward him. Shaman Capria Kruznik, was rather small framed but no less strong, she had a very understanding tone about her, her voice soft as she spoke. "Hail brother, come to see the ol' lion have you?" 

"Hail sister." He greeted his voice firm he watched her apply herbs to the old Krugeri. "Yes, I have his condition grieves much of me." He explained as he stood in the back of the hut. Behind him halls leading toward different sectors of the Krugeri's workings. Beneath the hut layers and layers of tunnels and built up rooms and places of living for the Krugeri very rarely ventured for it is said their skin is so pale that if touched by the sun, they would burn alive.

At any given time should the Krugeri venture outside they're always shielded by a specialized form of transportation.

"Well you shouldn't grieve I doubt Namaan is going to give up so easily, can't forget he was more than just a farmer, this is the same man who wrestled down two dire boars without the aid of his Golden One." She reminded Ixion, her soft smokey blue eyes relaxing away the stress for the ol' Brigadier.

Ixion smiled softly and said, "I'll take your advice then, perhaps it would ease me of my burden, however; I came here to seek you out, Capria."

"Have you." Wasn't a question really she knew already that Ixion was to seek her out. She applied some pressure to Namaan, and her voice carried like a melody as she began to sing a soft hymnal.

Slightly distracted but no less focused, Ixion replied to her, "indeed I am troubled by the impending war it's not that I doubt our strength or numbers-"

"But you worry about the losses, and the impact on our home." She continued for him, as she steadily worked her shamanism for her elder. "This is exactly why you were chosen for this role Ixion, do not disappoint the Krugeri. Act as the Great Lioness and her Creator would have you act."

"Suppose you are correct. I should-" In truth he knew what he was capable of, and was confident in his strength as a leader, he preferred to hear it from Capria as a confirmation. "Capria." He said bluntly to inform her of his worry, "we have the Chaos at our back door and the Tau at our throats, to which do I fight?"

"Well." Capria said softly as she temporarily stopped her work and looked at Ixion her eyes locking onto his brown eyes. "It looks as if with one hand you should strike and with the other you should heel."

"That would be best, would be ludacris of me to split our forces." His hand to his chin as he watched Capria turn her attention back to Namaan. 

Ixion was to say a word toward Capria, when he felt a cool soft hand touch his shoulder. "Brigadier." He needn't glance over the voice he knew well, the soft warm voice belonged to Mother Ashantai. "Perhaps you and Capria should take a walk in the gardens, I can tend to Krugeri Namaan."

Capria seemed stunned by the act, but no less obliged Mother Ashantai. Ixion escorted Capria down a few levels, to where they were greeted by a waterfall known as the Spring of Kikango, Kikango was one of the Ancient Krugeri who discovered this land it is said that he waited his lover Nakia at these falls and when she arrived, Kikango had to fight for her. Kikango perished and every night it his tears of sorrow that fill the streams and power the waterfall.

"It has been quite sometime, Ixion." Capria mentioned she then noted that over the last years they had not time to themselves, and the last that they were together t'was during their breeding years and even then she was part of another Pride.

Ixion acknowledged her comments and returned with, "indeed it has, and I will cherish this time and fight with all that I have to ensure that nothing will destroy this." Though he hadn't meant to imply whatever it was he and Capria had he meant to say their land, though Capria might have mistook this but did not give any indication at least toward Ixion that she did so.

The two spent a few hours together before Ixion departed the Hut, and hailed a local convoy to take him toward the Venerari Fleetyards. 

The Venerari Fleetyards had been there long before there had ever been a chapter of the space marines. It had withstood the Pride Land Wars, the War of the Mane, and several other brutual civil wars. Now it stood heavily guarded and in full production, Master Mechanic Julius Ranulf was to meet with him and Commodore Taelai Krandon. 

Beyond the security gate, he marched toward the center building that was round in design and capped off by an octagon roof. Inside he was greeted the enlisted and lower ranked officers two of whom escorted him to the meeting room. He was a little shocked to find what awaited him two cultists and a slave with boltguns, plasma pistols and a sniper rifle pointed toward them, in the room holding these weapons Commodore Taelai, Master Mechanic Julius, Veteran Sniper Ludmylla Raska and several of the local militant forces.

The cultists spoke upon seeing Ixion. "We are dying, we know not what ails us-"

"Their lying! Its a bloody lie!" Shouted one of the local men.

Ixion held his hand, "let them speak."

"Our Master he is dying, he knows not that we seek thee." Spoke the cultist and with every fiber of their being, rightfully feared for their lives.

"So you came here willingly, knowing you would face death to seek our help- how are we to trust Chaos?" Ixion spoke as he looked at the two of them and then the slave spoke.

He spoke truth in his shaken voice, "you cannot and for that I am sorry, but our Master suffers please help Master and maybe he can help you be rid of the plague that is Tau."

The room stood in tension unsure of what would happen next as Ixion looked around at the people around him, and the burden he felt suddenly increased. The slave was shaky and looked very horrid Ixion knew he had to make a decision. "From when did you come?"

"We teleported, our infiltration guided us past your sensors." Spoke the Cultists, "we will take our leave, but if you are willing to assist we will be listening."

And within moments they were gone. Now the choice would come down to him and those before him, the local force were sent away and the door to the meeting room was closed tightly. "He even said we can't trust them." Julius said right away his voice heavy and carried with its weight.

"But if they are indeed speaking of the truth then we should be of some aide." Spoke Taelai, "if anything we could perhaps speed up their death."

They would speak and argue for hours before the choice was made by vote, "then we go the Council. Until then take a platoon and seek out their vessel, send Capria. I'm sure Mother Ashantai can care for the old Krugeri herself." Ixion ordered.

Now the Pride Lands were ablaze with fear and confusion, and the choice would influence the White Lions more than they could ever imagine.

[TBC in When There Were Lions III]


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hahaha... Nice one JN... But aren't they a little soft for a space marine chapter?... 

I mean come on, two cultists bearing the marks of Chaos are like targets with a banner raised in the air saying "SHOOT ME! I'M OVER HERE!"...

And they were even allowed an audience with the commanding officer... Any of the Emperor's finest would put a bolter round in their heads if they so much as breathe in their presence much less teleport...

Anyways... I'm intrigued by their origins and history, which to my assumption is centered around lions and all that... And what's the name of the chapter?... Hehe...

Keep them coming mate... 

Cheers!...


----------

